# joining with dowels?



## harum (Nov 25, 2013)

I was wondering if dowels would make a difference when edge joining 1-1/2" thick and 6" wide boards into a table top? From what I have read on joinery, tightly fitting dowels may work very well for pre-gluing alignment and therefore may be worth the time without the need for any specialized tools. Would dowels at the ends also give extra protection against glue-up failure at the ends (something that some glued-up panels do)? Thanks and best wishes!


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Doubtfull


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

Long grain to long grain is an extremely strong joint. I use home made cauls to keep things flat and clamp the boards until I get squeeze out. Don't put a lot of glue on the edges and don't clamp too tight as this can reduce the amount of glue for an effective joint.
Remember glue doesn't fill gaps so the board edges need to be jointed so they match up.


----------

